# Shrink Wrap salt pile



## JORDANDISCUSMAN (Nov 12, 2008)

Have a customer who wants there 200 tons of salt shrink wrapped for storage. The salt is in a 3 sided storage container that looks like a rectangle We have used tarps all winter to keep the salt covered. Do you think the people who shrink wrap boats would be able to shrink wrap a salt pile? Dimensions: 18ft long, 75ft wide. 6ft high on rear wall. 4ft high on side walls.

View link below to see a drawing of the container. 
Drawing Link:http://www.guardianco.com/images/saltpile.pdf

Thanks for your help.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Im sure they could do it....but once the client gets the price for it & weighs out that vs how much salt would be lost if you keep the pile well tarped youll find its not cost effective. They get a couple or 3 hundred for a boat. Bet is it is at least 1K...thats 10 ton of salt at least.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

let it breath. You're seen how a 50 lb bag of salt gets,like a rock.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Around here shrink wrapping goes for around $5-$10 per foot depending on the item being wrapped. Boats go for $5 per, and that bin would probably go closer to $10 per. That could be done very easily, and would cost about $800-875 here, but someone that works out of the trunk of their car might do it for half  Although, if the salt is mounded above the walls, than they might need two sheets seamed together to cover it, and so you can plan on double the cost.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt stock pile*

Salt Storage Issues



JORDANDISCUSMAN;1267295 said:


> Have a customer who wants there 200 tons of salt shrink wrapped for storage. The salt is in a 3 sided storage container that looks like a rectangle We have used tarps all winter to keep the salt covered. Do you think the people who shrink wrap boats would be able to shrink wrap a salt pile? Dimensions: 18ft long, 75ft wide. 6ft high on rear wall. 4ft high on side walls.
> 
> View link below to see a drawing of the container.
> Drawing Link:http://www.guardianco.com/images/saltpile.pdf
> ...


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree with everyone that has posted so far. If you shrink wrap the pile you will have a solid pile of salt by next winter. 200 tons of salt is a lot to have left over. But a 200 ton salt block won't be much good for anything either.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We've covered piles of salt outside for over 20 years with big round bale tarps and we've never not been able to use it the next year. Get a tarp and use skids to hold it down and it will be fine.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JD Dave;1267479 said:


> We've covered piles of salt outside for over 20 years with big round bale tarps and we've never not been able to use it the next year. Get a tarp and use skids to hold it down and it will be fine.


You have a salt pile that's 20 years old.....LOL


----------

